# What I make with your wood



## Drgam (Jun 24, 2014)

I have bought quite a bit of wood from a number of Woodbarter members in the last year or so and figured it was about time to show what I do with it. I make various types and sizes of drop spindles that are used to hand spin wool or other fiber into yarn. The ones with the cross pieces are called Turkish drop spindles and the circular ones are called top whorl drop spindles. There are dozens of other types but these two are the ones I concentrate on. My customers want highly figured, spalted, or burl wood especially species they don't see very often. I can make a Turkish spindle out of a piece of wood 5/8ths by 1 inch by 3 inches so don't throw away your scraps or off cuts as I may be able to use them.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool. Now I'm not the only small turner. Lol. Those are awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice work.

I have done a lot of the top whorl drop spindles. I have always wanted to try to do some of the Turkish ones but have never gotten to it.


----------



## Drgam (Jun 24, 2014)

The turks are real popular right now. They take more time to make but are priced accordingly.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretty cool items.


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Cool. Now I'm not the only small turner. Lol. Those are awesome


Bite your tongue, Henry, bite your tongue.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2014)

Those are cool, Dana. Will save scraps for you.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome Dana and Thanks for sharing the pics !!!!!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 25, 2014)

I learn something new here every day. Today is no exception. I've never seen anything like those, and they're beautiful. I'd like to see a pic of one of them in use. I can't picture how it works. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

